
Possibly GDPR-compliant ISO standard - vslira
https://www.iso.org/standard/71670.html
======
vslira
I've read a few posts about how this standard is sufficient for GDPR
compliance (and other regional regulations, like Brazil's LGPD). Might be
useful to the HN crowd.

